# Brown Trout Stocking



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What do you guys think of this?



> The Lake Erie brown trout program is being resurrected in Pennsylvania. The Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission plans to plant the lake with 42,000 brown trout that should reach legal creel size by 2010. That same year another 57,000 will be stocked.
> 
> What does this mean to Ohio fishermen?
> 
> Since brown trout tend to move as they forage for food, some will inevitably swim into Ohio waters east of Cleveland where they'll add to the steelhead fishery. Since they enter tributaries earlier than steelhead, stragglers will provide fishing in Ohio tributaries.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The pellet zoo that PAFBC has created is a abomination of a steelhead fishery! Now they are going to turn it into a bigger zoo with some freebies for Ohio. Sorry for the rant. I think its a great idea "more to the point".


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio DNR has no plans to follow suit with the stocking of brown trout. Consider it a freebie to the ohio fisherman once some of them make a voyage to the ohio streams.

Ohio DNR is focusing on the ability for them to produce their own steelhead, rather than buying them from Michigan.

I wouldn't mind catching a few brown trout, but I have to agree, it makes for a zoo I am sure in PA even more than it is now.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would love to catch some browns again but it would be a shame to see those fish laying on the bank zipped for those eggs that everyone would love to have


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All I can say is, "Thanks PA."
I'm sure we'll get a few stragglers/


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I would love to catch some browns again but it would be a shame to see those fish laying on the bank zipped for those eggs that everyone would love to have


Why would everyone want those eggs so much?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey brownies come west of cleveland please!!!! why always east?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Why would everyone want those eggs so much?


Brown trout eggs are like candy to steelhead.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Go Browns!!!!


----------



## Bman76 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

does anyone have any real evidence the brown trout eggs work better then steelie eggs, and that they work better than salmon eggs
I am realy curious because it seems wherever I go the eggs that are the "best" are always the hardest to get.
In northern ca, you need coho eggs(ca coho are federally listed btw), brown eggs are ok as are chinook eggs, and no one likes steelie eggs
just curious if anyone has found a similar pattern, or if anyone has other opinions on that.

back to the thread, more power to pa, I love catching browns, I'll catch whatever they stock and have a good time with it
I do wonder, with the notorious predatory nature of browns, and the fact that they like to feed after dark, how many are the walleye guys going to catch.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

riverKing said:


> does anyone have any real evidence the brown trout eggs work better then steelie eggs, and that they work better than salmon eggs
> I am realy curious because it seems wherever I go the eggs that are the "best" are always the hardest to get.
> In northern ca, you need coho eggs(ca coho are federally listed btw), brown eggs are ok as are chinook eggs, and no one likes steelie eggs
> just curious if anyone has found a similar pattern, or if anyone has other opinions on that.
> ...




I have witnessed the impossible tube jig caught fat brown! I still cant believe that happened! It has spots spots i see spots .. lol..


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i still have the pic of that fish as my screen saver


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

K.I.S.S. method for Brown Trout? Same approach as Steelhead?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not an expert on browns so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure a few guys chucking baits from shore will pick up a few browns while fishing for walleyes, but for the most part they like different water when in the big lake. I really see no advantage to stocking browns, other than the variety of fish to catch. They don't fight nearly as hard as a steelhead (IMO), and their eggs do cause quite a stir. Personally, I've stood hole-to-hole with a friend using fresh brown eggs and I was fishing steelhead scein. I won that day! It seems like anytime the water is below 38 degrees, the salmon and trout eggs are put on the back burner. I'm sure some guys will disagree, but I have always had my best days using steelhead skein.

Back to the trout stocking, they should've tried to get some Chamber's Creek steelhead rather than browns. They're like the hulk-hogans of the trout world.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

All the usual Steelhead stuff will catch Brownies. The difference being that once they reach 16' or so, fish become their main diet. Yes, they will still take eggs, nymphs, etc., but streamers will catch the bigger fish. 

Hey PA thanks for the trout and Terrell!


----------

